# Research reveals how well skilled visa holders do in the jobs market



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost a million skilled visas have been issued in Australia in the last decade and holders now account for more than 60% of all permanent places, according to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). Last year almost 130,000 skilled visa holders settled in Australia and research from the Continuous Survey of Australia's Migrants (CSAM) [...]

Click to read the full news article: Research reveals how well skilled visa holders do in the jobs market...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

